

Ask HN: Are there ways to get your programmers treated like celeb CEOs? - SingAlong

Just read the recent post about Steve Jobs and Fadell on pbs.org and the comments about it.<p>Posts like these always make me wonder if i can treat(or get them treated like) my programmers and others like celeb CEOs(or atleast half of the spotlight). The media spotlight, the praise, etc when something good is done. This might be tough for services companies but seems to me like its very much possible for product companies.<p>Most times its only the leader who gets the credit although a whole dozen programmers(and others) are mentioned in the credits and have strived equally hard. Money doesn't please all too much. Recognition goes an extra mile than money.<p>The credits list which only a few look at and the talkshows and events which a few attend(not every startup organises something big like a Mac event or CES). Any other ways of getting these sweet guys recognised for what they've done?
======
cperciva
Many companies don't _want_ their programmers to be recognized as stars --
that's the fastest way to convince your competitors to hire them away from
you.

I'm not saying that this is a good strategy (for one thing, making your
developers feel appreciated might make them stay in spite of a flood of calls
from head hunters), but it's something to keep in mind... if nothing else,
it's a good reason to consider recognizing people within the company rather
than acknowledging them publicly via credits.

